# Sexy Hinata



## Misha (Jun 2, 2009)

Its a pretty big image, so watch out!



The Deviantart Page


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 2, 2009)

thats pretty cute. nice style and colors


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 2, 2009)

she really looks sexy, I like the style you use. simple and well proportioned. 
The colors are cool too, a bit soft but it suits the mood


----------

